# how would lm1 sound on stock 04 gto



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

would the lm1 cat back exhaust be to loud? i am looking for sound clips but cant find. anyone know anything about them


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

YouTube - 04 GTO Loudmouth NO X PIPE

This is also with a resonator delete.

For any sound comparisons, you should check this out:

LS1GTO.com Forums - NEW Exhaust Video/Sound Clips Thread - Post your clips here!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Chrisco - Excellent, every application under the sun, well close enough...

Thanks---:cheers



Chrisco said:


> YouTube - 04 GTO Loudmouth NO X PIPE
> 
> This is also with a resonator delete.
> 
> ...


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

lowazztruck said:


> would the lm1 cat back exhaust be to loud? i am looking for sound clips but cant find. anyone know anything about them


I have LM1 on my stock 04. 
I just posted a video on YouTube that member chrisfox75 shot the other day.
As soon as the clip is processed on YouTube, I will post a link.
Sounds schweeet!

Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here you go.
Stock 04 YJ M6 w/LM1.

YouTube - Stock 04 w/LM1

Russ


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

i installed my lm1 last friday. it sounds very good. not really crazy loud like i thought but thats good. and the installation took not even an hour and a half


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

lowazztruck said:


> i installed my lm1 last friday. it sounds very good. not really crazy loud like i thought but thats good. and the installation took not even an hour and a half


Sounds good. I hope my little video helped in your decision. :cool

Russ


----------

